# Are typical steroid forums known to be hostile against noobies?



## tony72722 (Feb 18, 2016)

SO I've logged into two steroids forums so far. One guy who looked like ABSOLUTE shit on AAS wanted to tell me I was a dumbass and he was a mod so everyone else followed him so I discontinued that forum. Looked 10x better than this guy natty. Then I went on to the second forum and the same exact same thing happened. A mod suggested I cut before I run my stack and I told him I know how my body works and I think it would be more beneficial for me to follow what I originally had planned and I thanked him for his advice. He wanted to give me attitude for some reason and the rest of the forum hated me and followed.

 I had to legitimately step back for a second and ask myself if I came across as an ass or something. I read all my threads and I was completely fine and respectful. Are steroid forums known for this? It's like absolutely ridiculous and I'm almost laughing at the scenario.

I'm just genuinely curious if most steroid forums are like this.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

Most source-driven ones are it seems. They only want members who will obey every command. 
Blind obedience -> profit


----------



## tony72722 (Feb 18, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Most source-driven ones are it seems. They only want members who will obey every command.
> Blind obedience -> profit


 Most definitely seems that way man lol. Hoping I can make this my forum for questions.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

To sum it up, we're blunt but honest. We tell you what you need to hear, not what you want to hear. There's tons of experienced guys here, both in bb and pl. 

Post up an intro thread with a little background, stats, goals, etc.


----------



## tony72722 (Feb 18, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> To sum it up, we're blunt but honest. We tell you what you need to hear, not what you want to hear. There's tons of experienced guys here, both in bb and pl.
> 
> Post up an intro thread with a little background, stats, goals, etc.


 About to do that.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 18, 2016)

I can be a real dick if it makes you feel better


----------



## bvs (Feb 18, 2016)

Its usually because lots of newbs either want to be spoon fed information or ask for information, get good advice, then proceed to argue with it. But if you hang around and ask some good questions you will fit in just fine here. There are lots of knowledgeable guys and gals here


----------



## RISE (Feb 18, 2016)

The one thing that annoys the piss out of me is when newbs who have very little training and knowledge on the subject and refuse to take our advise.  As long as you're not one of them and know your place (here to learn and kick it) then you'll fit in fine here.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 18, 2016)

I would like to extend a handshake and say "welcome to UGBB!!!". I would say please feel free to ask any question or concerns you may have. 

Don't ever feel embarrassed and if someone seems a bit aggressive or you don't get the answers you want, please feel free to shoot me a private message

Again, welcome and post up friend!


----------



## DF (Feb 18, 2016)

You are off on the right foot because your first post wasn't "Where can I buy da jewz."


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 18, 2016)

Yaya said:


> I would like to extend a handshake and say "welcome to UGBB!!!". I would say please feel free to ask any question or concerns you may have.
> 
> Don't ever feel embarrassed and if someone seems a bit aggressive or you don't get the answers you want, please feel free to shoot me a private message
> 
> Again, welcome and post up friend!



This is a whole new level of Yaya'ing. One I'm not sure I'll ever be able to accept.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 18, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> This is a whole new level of Yaya'ing. One I'm not sure I'll ever be able to accept.



Seriously. He speaks from the heart in that post. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 18, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Seriously. He speaks from the heart in that post. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.



Makes me feel sick. Is the world coming to an end or something? Yaya should never, ever behave like this. Im scared for him.


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 18, 2016)

Funny, because I thought yaya was doing the same thing to this guy he did to Zig.
*Tony72722 for mod 2016*
Am I doing it right haha!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Feb 18, 2016)

Yeah for the most part. Some noobs just don't get it or they have zero experience lifting (which is ok). When I was a "noob" to the forum (honestly not too long ago) I had no idea how they worked b/c I wasn't a member just a spectator. You learn pretty quick what you can and can't post..READ THE FORUM RULES. You gotta learn how it works & don't ask stupid questions (like source searching) or some guys can be ruthless. You also learn quick who the dicks are and who's down to help. Welcome to UGBB.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> Funny, because I thought yaya was doing the same thing to this guy he did to Zig.
> *Tony72722 for mod 2016*
> Am I doing it right haha!


Haha this was exactly my first thought also!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 18, 2016)

If you are fat, or overweight in PC terms, it absolutely makes sense that a mod would tell you to cut first. 

You are new to the game, and you THINK you know how your body works. But it doesn't sound like you know a whole lot about gear and your body. 

Welcome to the real world Neo. Don't be one of those guys that refuses to listen to or adhere to advice given to you just because it isn't what you want to hear. 

How about you ol post up your experience with lifting, diet, and gear before you post about forum folks being assholes? Maybe forum folks that have been around are saddened by the new members that think they know more than senior members, mods, and vets? 

It's not to **** with you, it's to keep you from ****ing yourself up. 

Welcome to the board.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 18, 2016)

Also, Yaya, stop being a conformist. 

You black guys are all the same


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 18, 2016)

Oh and to answer your question, yes. Steroid forums are like this. It's full of powerlifting, bodybuilding, dieting, hard working and gear running mother****ers. You have to earn your spot here. Unless you are POB, then you get a spot based on ginger affirmative action. 

Hang around, put on your big boy undies, grow a thick skin, learn some shit, pay some dues, and remember...it's the Internet.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 18, 2016)

and for the record, I'm an asshole but I also happen to be a vet/mod/VIP/and peanut butter ****sock at every location I frequent. 

I'm kind of a big deal


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 18, 2016)

Just saw that you were a Marine. 

When you read my previous posts, Please remove 50% of the condescending and sarcastic tones. 

God Bless the Marine Corps.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 18, 2016)

The only way to cut through the bullshit on any forum is to post up and make friends. 

So post up and make some friends mate.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> SO I've logged into two steroids forums so far. One guy who looked like ABSOLUTE shit on AAS wanted to tell me I was a dumbass and he was a mod so everyone else followed him so I discontinued that forum. Looked 10x better than this guy natty. Then I went on to the second forum and the same exact same thing happened. A mod suggested I cut before I run my stack and I told him I know how my body works and I think it would be more beneficial for me to follow what I originally had planned and I thanked him for his advice. He wanted to give me attitude for some reason and the rest of the forum hated me and followed.
> 
> I had to legitimately step back for a second and ask myself if I came across as an ass or something. I read all my threads and I was completely fine and respectful. Are steroid forums known for this? It's like absolutely ridiculous and I'm almost laughing at the scenario.
> 
> I'm just genuinely curious if most steroid forums are like this.



Yes they are and for a few reasons 

1.  Noobs ask questions and don't want to hear the truth
2. Noobs ask the same questions as every other noob. Doing a simple search will find you your answer.
3.  Noobs are annoying in general.  You are a dude walking into our home and plopping down on the couch.  Who the F are you? Go introduce yourself. 

There are other reasons.


----------



## snake (Feb 18, 2016)

I think you should just try us on for size. For the most part, if come with honest questions, you'll get honest answers here. Some guys are better than other in the way they sugarcoat things; others not so much. You'll figure out who's who quickly. 

Post up about yourself and what you're doing for diet, training and what you're thinking for a cycle. If you take the time to provide some information, the guys/gals here will take you seriously regardless of any perceived flaws they think you have.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

Can I drink my winny?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

I am gonna run dbol only for 8 weeks. Do I need a pct?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

What should I take for liver protection?


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 18, 2016)

tony72722 said:


> SO I've logged into two steroids forums so far. One guy who looked like ABSOLUTE shit on AAS wanted to tell me I was a dumbass and he was a mod so everyone else followed him so I discontinued that forum. Looked 10x better than this guy natty. Then I went on to the second forum and the same exact same thing happened. A mod suggested I cut before I run my stack and I told him I know how my body works and I think it would be more beneficial for me to follow what I originally had planned and I thanked him for his advice. He wanted to give me attitude for some reason and the rest of the forum hated me and followed.
> 
> I had to legitimately step back for a second and ask myself if I came across as an ass or something. I read all my threads and I was completely fine and respectful. Are steroid forums known for this? It's like absolutely ridiculous and I'm almost laughing at the scenario.
> 
> I'm just genuinely curious if most steroid forums are like this.



There are usually two camps of people you run into on these sites. Those into bodybuilding (physique) and those into powerlifting (strength). Many times it's hard to tell who is into what and goals can vary depending on who you talk to and what they find important. 

Online, people are douchebags. In general though, sites such as this one you need to have thick skin to participate in. If you get butt hurt easily, you will get pissed really quick. 

Share you plan with us why don't ya?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

I am ready to take it to the next level. I am 6 feet tall and 165.  I am gonna run test tren eq deca drol var.  How much protein should I eat?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

What's the best protein powder?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

Does yam root work? Oh it doesnt? I will take it anyway


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I am ready to take it to the next level. I am 6 feet tall and 165.  I am gonna run test tren eq deca drol var.  How much protein should I eat?


Go **** yourself. 






^^^^ just an example of a possible response to such a question.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

I am 12 and want to get shredded for the bitches. How much steroids should I take?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

Where can I get steroids?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

Where can I get LEGIT steroids


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

I just bought a bunch of gear for a cycle. Can anyone look at this pic and tell me if it's underdosed?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

Where can I get steroids?? You should tell me because I asked. I will trust you because you seem like a great group of guys on the Internet that I never met.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

You're giving GK a run for his money


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone from the Newark area PM me a source.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 18, 2016)

Welcome aboard. 

Now take your Fukkin shoes off when you come in my house and show some damn respect. 




I can me a dick all the time if you want.  

It's not me , I blame the tren


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

What is a good pct?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

I think you get the point by now


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 18, 2016)

Why does everyone point at my head and snicker ?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 18, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think you get the point by now



No I don't. Can you offer up a few more examples?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> No I don't. Can you offer up a few more examples?



Hey I don't mean to hijack this thread about hostility but I will hijack it anyway. Can you point me towards a legit source for legit steronz?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

I read on gayroids that uncle z is legit.  Is he? Why do you say no if he is so highly rated? **** you guys you obviously know nothing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 18, 2016)

How should I stack my jumbo shrimp and rips?


----------



## bigdog (Feb 18, 2016)

Im a noob to bodybuilding myself. From a lifting and nutrition standpoint i probably dont "belong" here with all the guys that are killing it! That being said, i love it here because of the same experienced guys will give you insight on what your asking if it isnt an unrealistic question. I know nothing about different cycles. Im on trt and i know my protocol thats working and keeping my numbers in line so far. I have been given advice on that and took it! It has helped a lot too! Lot of great guys here that know their shit so welcome to ug!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 18, 2016)

POB is going to get banned for spamming lmao


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 18, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes they are and for a few reasons
> 
> 1.  Noobs ask questions and don't want to hear the truth
> 2. Noobs ask the same questions as every other noob. Doing a simple search will find you your answer.
> ...



this sums it up well.  I could throw a few others here or there, but it makes up the most of it.


----------



## snake (Feb 18, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I think you get the point by now



No, keep going. You're on a good run.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 18, 2016)

you dont go on these type of boards to try and change peoples personality.If their assholes thats just how it is.Your main focus should be on learning new things


----------



## tony72722 (Feb 18, 2016)

Cecil said:


> I can be a real dick if it makes you feel better



Good to know.



bvs said:


> Its usually because lots of newbs either want to be spoon fed information or ask for information, get good advice, then proceed to argue with it. But if you hang around and ask some good questions you will fit in just fine here. There are lots of knowledgeable guys and gals here



Will do. 



RISE said:


> The one thing that annoys the piss out of me is when newbs who have very little training and knowledge on the subject and refuse to take our advise.  As long as you're not one of them and know your place (here to learn and kick it) then you'll fit in fine here.



Well I've only been training for five years but I do believe I have a good foundation of knowledge but not means an expert when it comes to training and nutrition.. at least what works for my body.  On the other hand when it comes to AAS I'm mot definitely a noobie. 



Yaya said:


> I would like to extend a handshake and say "welcome to UGBB!!!". I would say please feel free to ask any question or concerns you may have.
> 
> Don't ever feel embarrassed and if someone seems a bit aggressive or you don't get the answers you want, please feel free to shoot me a private message
> 
> Again, welcome and post up friend!



Thank you! Will most definitely take that offer.



DF said:


> You are off on the right foot because your first post wasn't "Where can I buy da jewz."



But where can I buy da jews?



BiologicalChemist said:


> Yeah for the most part. Some noobs just don't get it or they have zero experience lifting (which is ok). When I was a "noob" to the forum (honestly not too long ago) I had no idea how they worked b/c I wasn't a member just a spectator. You learn pretty quick what you can and can't post..READ THE FORUM RULES. You gotta learn how it works & don't ask stupid questions (like source searching) or some guys can be ruthless. You also learn quick who the dicks are and who's down to help. Welcome to UGBB.



Thanks brother. Already read the stickies.



GuerillaKilla said:


> Oh and to answer your question, yes. Steroid forums are like this. It's full of powerlifting, bodybuilding, dieting, hard working and gear running mother****ers. You have to earn your spot here. Unless you are POB, then you get a spot based on ginger affirmative action.
> 
> 
> 
> Hang around, put on your big boy undies, grow a thick skin, learn some shit, pay some dues, and remember...it's the Internet.



Lol. "ginger affirmative action" No one is getting butthurt here. 



GuerillaKilla said:


> Just saw that you were a Marine.
> 
> When you read my previous posts, Please remove 50% of the condescending and sarcastic tones.
> 
> God Bless the Marine Corps.



Semper Fi Brother. Kill.



PillarofBalance said:


> Yes they are and for a few reasons
> 
> 1.  Noobs ask questions and don't want to hear the truth
> 2. Noobs ask the same questions as every other noob. Doing a simple search will find you your answer.
> ...



Made a introduction in that intro section boss.



PillarofBalance said:


> I am gonna run dbol only for 8 weeks. Do I need a pct?



First cycle. Dbol only 50mg ED 19 weeks. No pct.



trodizzle said:


> There are usually two camps of people you run into on these sites. Those into bodybuilding (physique) and those into powerlifting (strength). Many times it's hard to tell who is into what and goals can vary depending on who you talk to and what they find important.
> 
> Online, people are douchebags. In general though, sites such as this one you need to have thick skin to participate in. If you get butt hurt easily, you will get pissed really quick.
> 
> Share you plan with us why don't ya?



Those forums were geared towards bodybuilding. I have thick skin but they wouldn't even answer questions. 



PillarofBalance said:


> What's the best protein powder?



I usually take Gold Standard and mix it with sterile water. Then I get a syringe and inject directly into my gluteus maximus.



PillarofBalance said:


> I am 12 and want to get shredded for the bitches. How much steroids should I take?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

Tony727272772722 FTW


----------



## curtisvill (Feb 18, 2016)

You just might make it here Tony.  Welcome to the UGBB.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 19, 2016)

Lol tony let's go


----------



## RISE (Feb 19, 2016)

You got the hang of it brah, welcome a board.


----------



## thqmas (Feb 19, 2016)

bigdog said:


> Im a noob to bodybuilding myself. From a lifting and nutrition standpoint i probably dont "belong" here with all the guys that are killing it! That being said, i love it here because of the same experienced guys will give you insight on what your asking if it isnt an unrealistic question. I know nothing about different cycles. Im on trt and i know my protocol thats working and keeping my numbers in line so far. I have been given advice on that and took it! It has helped a lot too! Lot of great guys here that know their shit so welcome to ug!



Of course you belong here bigdog.


----------

